# Do you support the LGBT?



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Yes or no.
For it or against it

No in between.


DANG 
I forgot to click the Add a Poll button

One moment.....Ok its up: D


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Seems like there should be some other options.. I support the laws and rights but it is still kind of hard to fully understand as a non-lgbt person.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I support people in general. I don't judge people based off their sexuality/gender. I judge people based off their personalities.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I thought it was LGBTQIA these days.


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

I support consenting adults doing whatever makes them happy as long as they don't hurt anyone others.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Do I 'support' them as in advocating and pushing laws for things such as bathroom laws and what have you? No. That doesn't mean that I don't support their right to live life as they see fit, as would anyone else.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Support the laws and rights for them yes but actually physically being out there with then supporting them? No time.


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, I don't actively support any of their groups or anything, but I don't see anything wrong with them. I just don't like when any of them try to be the language police, like calling your boyfriend/girlfriend "partner" even among heterosexuals, or getting on people's asses (figuratively) for not calling Bruce (Caitlyn) Jenner a woman last year. I don't support any of that annoying finger waving SJW crap either. If you're gay/trans, that's fine, but not everyone has to praise every lifestyle choice for fear of being labeled homophobic. I can't really vote yes or no on this one because it's not really a huge issue for me either way.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

No. I'm gay, but I feel no affinity towards a lot of the mainstream LGBT movement and rhetoric. I think it's a cultural fad that will sooner or later die out, or morph into something totalitarian.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Does the O.P. support 'Fire', 'Guns', 'Trade', 'Schools', 'Taxes' etc?

Those terms are about as vague and uninformative as his question?

Do I support LGBT.....

Doing what? Driving cars, buying ice cream, going to the Moon, playing Captain Kirk? 

I support sharks! 

Makes as much sense as the question in this poll.....


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I support equal rights and sexual freedom but disapprove of ''pride''. No one should be proud of something they were born with. Pride sucks in general, it's always about elevating yourself or your group at the expense of others.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

WinterDave said:


> Does the O.P. support 'Fire', 'Guns', 'Trade', 'Schools', 'Taxes' etc?
> 
> Those terms are about as vague and uninformative as his question?
> 
> ...


No kidding. What's going on here? Who made this poll?


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

TicklemeRingo said:


> I thought it was LGBTQIA these days.


You can't limit gender to the latin alphabet!! :mum
It's LGBTΓΩس ぬك ДばかΣ

I like how the L's always slip the L in front and the G's always slip the G in front. :wink2:
Don't think we don't notice.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

No.


----------



## Dark Jewel (Jul 18, 2014)

At least 10 horrible people come to this site, judging by the poll atm.

As for the poll, of course I do. I'm trans.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

TicklemeRingo said:


> I thought it was LGBTQIA these days.


it's LGBTQIA+ or MOGAI, you can shorten it to LGBT if you like for convenience tho.



ScorchedEarth said:


> I support equal rights and sexual freedom but disapprove of ''pride''. No one should be proud of something they were born with. Pride sucks in general, it's always about elevating yourself or your group at the expense of others.


i have to disagree. when others often disparage you or discriminate against you because of that thing you were born with, being proud of it is an act of reclaiming equality, and in general accepting yourself and others despite it not being widely accepted by society.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I will fight anyone who says "no"......


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

If the question is do I support the designation of public locker rooms, showers, and sleeping quarters being based upon 'Sexual Identification' then the answer is *'NO' *....

:no:no:no:no:no:no:no:no


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

only Lesbians...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

We need some clarification. I support them for the fight to achieve complete equality in all aspects of life, where their identification has no bearing on their ability to function like anyone else.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I support everyone's pursuit of happiness as long as they're not hurting other people. Just wish that the world had more happiness and less "pursuit".


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I support everyone's right to express themselves authentically without fear of discrimination or violence. Even straight, cis people.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't like the question, it's too broad. I don't support them when they do bad things. Can you add an 'under certain conditions' option?


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Its hard not to like burgers with lettuce, guacamole, bacon and tomatoes.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Ten years ago I'd have said yes without thinking about it at all.

Now? I really don't know what this even means anymore. Like what they're really trying to accomplish and it often feels like this nebulous idea that exists merely to go into mindless attack mode against anything that is perceived as a threat to gay people.

I don't think you can afford to be that mindless when you're claiming you're trying to do something right.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

JohnDoe26 said:


> No. I'm gay, but I feel no affinity towards a lot of the mainstream LGBT movement and rhetoric. I think it's a cultural fad that will sooner or later die out, or morph into something totalitarian.


I'm not sure if I understand you, but you don't have to carry the gay flag everywhere or something in order to support the LGBT movement. You just have to understand the historical segregation and hate towards LGBT individuals. You know we never chose this and we're not worse than the rest, so that's enough reason to claim that homophobia makes 0 sense and needs to be stopped.



ScorchedEarth said:


> I support equal rights and sexual freedom but disapprove of ''pride''. No one should be proud of something they were born with. Pride sucks in general, it's always about elevating yourself or your group at the expense of others.


I obviously can't speak for everyone, but the pride is just about standing up to discrimination. Think about it this way: If homophobia had never existed, the pride would've never existed.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

It's ****ing thought pollution.

I'm deathly ill and fed up with slogans. 

I don't care what you do with your genitals. 

If only most of the world felt the way I did.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Of course.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Cashel said:


> I don't like the question, it's too broad. I don't support them when they do bad things. Can you add an 'under certain conditions' option?


No.
Its a yes or no question.
No certain limit or you support to a certain extent


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

^ Good call. It shows some people's true colors. Accepting a group of humans but with conditions is still discriminating, I don't see the difference.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I feel people have the right to live their lives how they want and as long as it doesn't hurt me it isn't any of my business. Otherwise it isn't much of an issue for me. But sure, if I was voting already, and there was something pro LGBT I would vote for it.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm for it. But do understand some reluctance by some that say they don't donate or anything. 

Also, I know non-straight, non-cis who aren't for LGBT. The political advocacy can throw people sometimes, but also, apparently, it has its strictness. Like a gay girl I know of sleeps with men. The community had an awkward sentiment as not accepting her as gay, yet she didn't accept the label of bi. So again, it has it's unfairness in the community, it would seem.

But as far as LGBT as a social platform, I personally support it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes, but I have complicated feelings about it. A lot of people support LGBT on the condition that people like me are left out of it, and that makes me want to separate myself from it because I don't think that other minorities should be forced to risk their own acceptance. Not that I need to be included in it - cis, straight people aren't either, it's not about everyone - yet there is a general fight from people like me for acceptance within LGBT and I have to support that, so there is a level of cognitive dissonance where I support things for others similar to me, but not for myself :')


----------



## MamaDoe (Dec 15, 2015)

No, I don't really care for them tbh. Same applies to straight people.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

On the topic of the way to describe this group, these acronyms get complicated because sexuality is such a complicated thing nowadays that can't be summed up in 4 or 6 letters. I think the easiest way to describe it is just every non-heterosexual orientation. Using the word 'gay' or 'gay rights' is really just a short-hand way to summarise this big spectrum into something short and simple, rather than having to go thru all the letters.

So I think what the OP is asking is do you support the entire gay (i.e. non-straight) community and their rights? I think the majority of people in Western countries today have no problem with gay people. They use variations on the phrase "what happens between consenting adults in the privacy of their own home is none of my business" etc. But when it comes to issues that affect the mainstream straight world (e.g. transgender people and bathrooms), their tolerance gets tested.

I would include myself in the wider gay community and so it is a no-brainer that I would be supportive of it and rights generally. Having said that, you won't see me participating in a pride parade or wearing a rainbow bracelet (as a few gay friends of mine do). If I had to choose a term for myself, I guess 'bisexual' would fit best, but to me, even that does not completely describe my sexual orientation. 

And bisexuals are discriminated against even in the gay world. Your regular exclusively gay guys/girls say you are "in denial" or "you will realise eventually" or "I went thru that phase". They don't recognise bisexuality as a legimate sexual orientation and I know a lot of straight people agree. It is biphobia. So that element of the gay community rubs me the wrong way. They preach acceptance but then can be hypocritical themselves and not accepting of others within the same wider community. The same goes for transgender people who face just as much stigma.

Anyway, in summary I think things are getting better each day in terms of acceptance of the whole gay community. As time goes on, we (in Western countries at least) will look back and see the progress we made and wonder how we could have ever been so bigoted and homophobic...


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

chaosherz said:


> And bisexuals are discriminated against even in the gay world. Your regular exclusively gay guys/girls say you are "in denial" or "you will realise eventually" or "I went thru that phase". They don't recognise bisexuality as a legimate sexual orientation and I know a lot of straight people agree. It is biphobia. So that element of the gay community rubs me the wrong way. They preach acceptance but then can be hypocritical themselves and not accepting of others within the same wider community. The same goes for transgender people who face just as much stigma.


Yeah, I'm bi and trans. Even the gays don't want me. :laugh:

I think it's just straightforward projection. People automatically assume anyone who has sexual desires that are different from their own are 'wrong' somehow -- mentally ill, in denial, 'sinning', was abused as a child, had poor upbringing, is 'rejecting their manhood', etc. They'll come up with _some_ label to explain why someone else has different preferences because they can't imagine anyone liking something they don't like. It's almost hilariously narcissistic. Bi people think everyone's bi, gay people think bi people are in denial, and straight people think there's something wrong with both of them. :laugh:

No one looks for deep-seated trauma to explain someone's preference for seafood, or analyses people's brains looking for the genetic basis of a preference for the color blue. The fact that some people are so intolerant about something so harmless will never cease to amaze me. And, if I'm going to be perfectly honest: how do straight/gay people turn off their attraction to one sex? I literally can't comprehend it. That's like having a tongue that can only taste salt or sugar but not both. I can't even imagine what that's like. >


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

As being the only homophobic/transphobic person on this site, no, I don't care about their rights or their hardships or whatever else. People talking about trans assault, or how many are street living, or suicide attempts, or gay bashing...I just don't care.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

chaosherz said:


> On the topic of the way to describe this group, these acronyms get complicated because sexuality is such a complicated thing nowadays that can't be summed up in 4 or 6 letters. I think the easiest way to describe it is just every non-heterosexual orientation. Using the word 'gay' or 'gay rights' is really just a short-hand way to summarise this big spectrum into something short and simple, rather than having to go thru all the letters.
> 
> So I think what the OP is asking is do you support the entire gay (i.e. non-straight) community and their rights? I think the majority of people in Western countries today have no problem with gay people. They use variations on the phrase "what happens between consenting adults in the privacy of their own home is none of my business" etc. But when it comes to issues that affect the mainstream straight world (e.g. transgender people and bathrooms), their tolerance gets tested.
> 
> ...


This is a pretty decent post. This sums up mostly how I feel about it. (Except I identify as asexual, not bi. But have also dealt with some really ignorant/intolerant reactions, myself--mostly from heterosexuals, but still, it makes me feel reluctant to include myself in the GLBT+ community.)

...OT, but one thing that irks me is the acronym's letters keep changing places. :con I'm still referring to it as GLBT and intend on doing so to my dying day. So there.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

tehuti88 said:


> This is a pretty decent post. This sums up mostly how I feel about it. (Except I identify as asexual, not bi. But have also dealt with some really ignorant/intolerant reactions, myself--mostly from heterosexuals, but still, it makes me feel reluctant to include myself in the GLBT+ community.)
> 
> ...OT, but one thing that irks me is the acronym's letters keep changing places. :con I'm still referring to it as GLBT and intend on doing so to my dying day. So there.


Thanks. And yes, I get confused too. I have only been online reading gay blogs/news sites/forums etc. for about 8-10 years and I remember it used to be GLBT. Somehow in recent years LGBT has become the norm. I think it is mainly a feminist thing, putting the female orientation first, to fight against I guess very minor patriarchal dominance, seen in phrases such as "men and women" or "Dear Sir/Madam" or "male or female" which always puts the male option before the female one...


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Of course - we have a very strong lgbt culture here in Australia.


----------



## Miach (Mar 29, 2016)

I think their sexuality and how they express it is acceptable (I don't really see why it wouldn't be), so I support them by that definition, of course.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Kanova said:


> As being the only homophobic/transphobic person on this site, no, I don't care about their rights or their hardships or whatever else. People talking about trans assault, or how many are street living, or suicide attempts, or gay bashing...I just don't care.


This way people just won't respect your opinions either. You're free to claim this, but you can't complain for being intolerated by others later (in case you've implied this before). Sounds fair to me.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

eukz said:


> This way people just won't respect your opinions either. You're free to claim this, but you can't complain for being intolerated by others later (in case you've implied this before). Sounds fair to me.


That's fine, I also don't care if the entire forum rips on me any chance they get. It's pretty hard to hurt my feelings.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Kanova said:


> That's fine, I also don't care if the entire forum rips on me any chance they get. It's pretty hard to hurt my feelings.


Perfect then. You'd do good in teaching other homophobes how not to use the victim card


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

equal rights, yes


----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

This shouldn't even be a question. People are people, when it comes to sexuality and gender.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I used to, but not anymore since most of them enthusiastically jump on the SJW bandwagon so **** em....


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

M0rbid said:


> only Lesbians...


This except for *Scientifical Reasons*:wink2:...I'll just leave it at that.


----------

